# The Thanksgiving weekend



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 29, 2008)

Over the long holiday weekend, we made the pony trip from East Texas to Minnesota to bring home 2 very special girls.




:love








Stocking Stuffer OK "Midge"






AND.... Ruffle My Feathers "Ruffles"






Thanks goes to Trace Anderson of Triangle Acres for allowing us the pleasure to add these two awesome girls to our showstring for next year. She has nice ponies there, I was tempted to add more to the trip home.

Thanks Trace for opening your home and kitchen to us, we really enjoyed the visit. I can see how much you love all your animals. I am sure your place is awesome when it is not 20 degress LOL. :Cold-Scared


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2008)

Very pretty, and congrats


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't help if you are spoiled. At least it was as warm as it was! It was my pleasure to have you here.

Congratulations!


----------



## Sharron (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Kelly! Welcome to the Wonderful World of Shetlands......and you THOUGHT minis are addictive.............LOL!

What are your plans for the "girls"? Show? breeding? Do you have their potential "husbands" picked out? AHHHH I know.....a certain black and white stallion in IOLA?

Again Welcome to the Shetland pony world.....Hope to see you at the shows.

Sharron


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 30, 2008)

OMG!!!!! Could you even imagine the foals that could be produced from Midge and Happy??????? They have some of the same pedigree.

But alas, I don't breed. I plan to show the girls as much as possible. Ruffles has a beautiful trot on her, might attempt Liberty. She will also be shown in halter, of course.

Midge is such a sweetheart. Everbody knows how I love those black pintos, and she has it going on.



She will be shown in halter and might try hunter with her.

They are having fun checking out the minis through the fence. We are just amazed that these 2 girls are really living in our barn, I have to pinch myself to believe it.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 30, 2008)

Both are beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your two new additions, ponies are just as bad in collecting as miniatures, you can't just have one. We started with one in 2007 and have now at least 8 ponies here. You have very good taste, I saw those two ponies with Trace at Congress this year and Trace does a awesome job showing her ponies. I love pinto ponies


----------



## SaddleTrail (Dec 1, 2008)

I have my baby ShotGun but am already wanting more minis or a Shetland for the grandsons! The oldest at 4 has been on ShotGun a few times riding with me leading him and loves it. He wants a "shotgun" of his own so may be looking for a shetland or welch next spring!

I know I am going to become addicted so easily!

I also want to help Chances rescue once I get my place set up for it.

I can't think of anything better to do they be around horses!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 2, 2008)

They are my stress relievers LOL. Nothing is more soothing than going out to feed, and hear their soft nickers. Midge has started talking to me at feed time, telling me to hurry up!!!!

My boys call me every time I walk out the back door, always wanting attention. They are all so spoiled. Heck, I would want to be one of my horses





I would bring them in the hourse if I could..... hey.... maybe I could just move out to the barn with them!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh congrat's their beautiful.... TJ


----------

